# Ready Made Rhinestone Hot Fix Transfers Wholesale



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

I am trying to find manufacturers of ready made hotfix/Heat press iron on rhinestone designs, i.e., crosses, animals, funny sayings, etc. Pretty much the same place that ProWorld would purchase their rhinestone items from. Can anyone help me?


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Iron-On Transfers, Heat Press Machines, T-Shirt Printing Supplies - Pro World


----------

